# Some newbie questions about BBC Orchestra Core plus Korg NanoKOntrol 2



## DoFuzz (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi,
I'm still undecided about getting the BBC Orchestra Core. Selling some gear I managed to buy a 2nd-hand registered copy of Omnisphere at a great price. So basically it's my ("stoopid economy" / I'm basically earning my rent and not much more since March) making me a bit hesitant even if the current Winter Sale price is great.

My main interest is writing my own stuff (not making midi mockups, no offence) and incorporating BBCSO Core with electric/lap steel/acoustic guitar plus bass and programming synths/keys/orchestral sounds. Maybe I would be better off learning to love Kontakt Player... after listening to some videos on London Contemporary Orch Strings? 
​
1. BBCSO Core requires a 2.8GHz i5 (quad-core), 8GB RAM and I'm on an iMac late 2015 2.8 GHz Quad Core 16GB/RAM and Logic Pro - anyone with any experience working with similar specs regarding CPU load? Info and suggestions much appreciated! I've seem to remember from some posts here that Core might be upgraded and maybe that might make my iMac a bit more on the fence?

2. I've watched several videos and seen that some use the Korg NanoKOntrol 2 for controller messages - any thoughts and/or info from anyone using it.

Cheers, DoFuzz


----------



## pixelcrave (Dec 29, 2020)

I just upgraded to BBC SO Pro a few weeks ago but was using Core for about 6 months prior to that. My Macbook has a newer specs than yours but I would suspect your specs would work just fine with Core being a bit higher than minimun reqs. My understanding is the upcoming update would add more mics and instruments/articulations to Pro but only the latter to Core (no mics), so if anything I'd hope it'd squash some bugs and improve performance for Core (not degrade it).

Nanokontrol2 has been working great for me (for BBC SO and others). Cons: plasticky build, sometimes I have to disconnect and reconnect the USB cable at the beginning of a session but no biggies. Pros: cheap! smaller footprint, and you can assign many CC # to them (I use the last 3 for expression, dynamics and vibrato in that order — the most commonly used in most orchestra and spitfire libraries)

Hope that helps,
Ivan


----------



## DoFuzz (Dec 29, 2020)

Ivan,

That's just the info (but couldn't find) I wanted to know so I'll decide (and check the bank account ) later tonight but I'll probably go ahead. Again I really appreciated you taking the the time to reply.

Cheers, DoFuzz


----------



## DoFuzz (Dec 30, 2020)

Done deal. Onwards and upwards. Download. 

Best, DoFuzz


----------

